
Meaningful Work Beats Over-The-Top Perks Every Time - lablabfour
https://hbr.org/2016/02/meaningful-work-beats-over-the-top-perks-every-time
======
Isamu
Well yeah, but not every company has "meaningful" work for everybody. Not
every "facebook for hedgehogs" startup is going to motivate people to work by
offering an austere workplace.

And most of the time you have to do the slogging kind of work, even in a place
that is building something pretty cool. Somebody has to sweep up. Somebody has
to wash dishes.

So yeah, when I see articles that are about how pay and perks don't motivate
people more than meaningful, engaging work, I agree but ...

A place that is simply unwilling to give better pay and perks when it has the
cash is, simply put, de-motivating.

------
Terr_
> Meaningful Work Beats Over-The-Top Perks Every Time

IMO it's just another case where an organization throws money at a problem
because they can not muster the necessary political-will or expertise to solve
the real issue.

Truly meaningful work is scary because it changes the status-quo. Even when
workers are willing to brave it, sometimes managers--or investors--are not.

